# Hot Weather Riding/Cramp Prevention Seminar June 28



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*Do Endurolytes Work? Heat Acclimation & Cramp Prevention Seminar*

Join Integrate Performance Fitness Saturday June 28 @ 4:30pm for an outstanding afternoon of information on the best ways to acclimate to heat, prevent cramping and maximize your potential in the saddle for the coming summer. This will include adpating to riding at elevation.

Stacy Sims, PhD, Environmental Exercise Physiology, from the Stanford Prevention Research Center will be on hand to share the most effective strategies that have been clinically tested to beat the heat for enhanced athletic performance. 

Stacy has successfully worked with riders from the Tour de France, Olympians, the San Francisco 49ers as well as athletes from Stanford University. She has also raced at the World Cup level on her road bike, and she also races her mountain bike.

The seminar is $20, and will be held at Integrate Performance Fitness located at 2624 Fayette Dr Suite D in Mountain View, CA 94040. If you would like more information on the seminar, or would like to register, please call (650) 941-9148, or send an email to [email protected]

Space is limited so RSVP by Tue June 24 if you plan to attend.


----------

